# June 29, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: Blood & Guts II - Blackpool Combat Club vs. Jericho Appreciation Society



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Didn't see a thread yet so just throwing it up!

@Firefromthegods


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if we can get just one more for the road a reunion with Cesaro and Swagger....WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This should be great and could even eclipse Anarchy in the Arena.

Curious about the other matches for this. Will any NewJa guys stick around? We know the likes of Tanahashi and Okada have flown out, but one or two could stay. Starks and Hobbs shit talking Keith Lee and Swerve from the suites during the buy-in could mean we get that.

The All Out storyline cycle also begins in earnest now.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Blood and Guts. Let’s go! We’re in for one hell of a show live from Detroit. First AEW event ever in Rock City! Can’t wait to see what CoKhan Tony has in store for us! Don’t let me down you absolute madman! Don’t make me turn heel after just three damn days.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Christian cuts another massive heat promo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW is just the gift that keeps giving. Forbidden Door right into Blood and Guts. Lets goooooo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Blood and Guts. Let’s go! We’re in for one hell of a show live from Detroit. First AEW event ever in Rock City! Can’t wait to see what CoKhan Tony has in store for us! Don’t let me down you absolute madman! Don’t make me turn heel after just three damn days.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if we can get just one more for the road a reunion with Cesaro and Swagger....WE THE PEOPLE
> 
> View attachment 126327


Yes, please! Give Zeb Colter a call too!












Mr316 said:


> Blood and Guts. Let’s go! We’re in for one hell of a show live from Detroit. First AEW event ever in Rock City! Can’t wait to see what CoKhan Tony has in store for us! Don’t let me down you absolute madman! Don’t make me turn heel after just three damn days.


You calling TK a madman cracks me up  And don't forget about pizza being in the oven


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Yes, please! Give Zeb Colter a call too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I’m gonna make home made chicken wings with fries this Wednesday! I’m hyped as hell for this show. LET’S GO!!!


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

No Mjf no care


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This is the opportunity to get back those lost viewers. Get elon musk on the phone and have dynamite, blood and guts trending all day.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The madman needs to make sure to book a great card. Keep the god damn momentum going!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope ZSJ, Ospreay and some of the lower Japanese guys stuck around for 1 more week

like… I enjoyed Yoshi Hashi and Goto - which i never thought i would type

if not, then all good

i also hope Jack Perry makes an appearance


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Hopefully Jericho doesn’t hog the big spots again. If Marko Stunt took the same cage bump as Jericho did he wouldn’t have bruised the crash pad like The Wizard’s flabby body.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So outside of that match, anything else announced?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> This is the opportunity to get back those lost viewers. Get elon musk on the phone and have dynamite, blood and guts trending all day.


I guess Elon and TK WOULD be in the Illuminati together


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> So outside of that match, anything else announced?


Nope not yet.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Claudio to look like a beast and get the pin fall is my prediction.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Potential for this week if they do it right (fingers crossed)

Blood & Guts (Cesaro's Dyanmite Debut)
Christian digging deeper in the mind of Luchasaurus and JB's mom/family
Warlow destroying everyone
Jade Cargill causing mayhem
More Ricky Starks on the Mic
Maybe just maybe something, anything about MJF?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A great match type again wasted on Jericho. What contract did the genius sign to get mandatory entry to every bloody 10 man brawl . Ugh can't wait for him to retire.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I guess Elon and TK WOULD be in the Illuminati together


If not that then they have the same dealer.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> A great match type again wasted on Jericho. What contract did the genius sign to get mandatory entry to every bloody 10 man brawl . Ugh can't wait for him to retire.


He’s a wizard


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> A great match type again wasted on Jericho. What contract did the genius sign to get mandatory entry to every bloody 10 man brawl . Ugh can't wait for him to retire.


He really is in every single big multi man blow-off lol, Stampede, Anarchy etc. same could be said for Santana, Ortiz, and Hager though


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF should be on the show this week. They can't afford to cool his angle off, and they frankly need his angle given all the injuries and 2 months till the labor day show.

Hopefully more MJF, Wardlow in a legit angle, and some more Christian-Jungleboy stuff this week in addition to the main event which should get at least 30 minutes


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I hope that's it for the NJPW guys , leave their appearances for the build to FD2 next year 

They should'nt over-egg it, leave it gold as it is


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> He’s a wizard


Valid point lol



Prosper said:


> He really is in every single big multi man blow-off lol, Stampede, Anarchy etc. same could be said for Santana, Ortiz, and Hager though


Yeah, but they're his plus 3s lol. 

Speaking of Hager he's somehow had a lot of big moments and yet feels like he's done nothing. He definitely has the right idea on how to have a career.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF should be on the show this week. They can't afford to cool his angle off, and they frankly need his angle given all the injuries and 2 months till the labor day show.
> 
> Hopefully more MJF, Wardlow in a legit angle, and some more Christian-Jungleboy stuff this week in addition to the main event which should get at least 30 minutes


Probably no Jungle Boy/Christian follow up. JB has a shoulder injury.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

What feud does this match end,resolve,extend...explain? Lot of guys with nothing to do post "WAR GA......blood and guts"
Have some pride Regal.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Edit:wrong thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I think MJF has to be involved in the main story for All Out. Wonder in what week before All Out the storyline will begin


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I agree with comments about MJF. He really needs to be back on Dynamite in some capacity. If they keep him away too long, it kills the momentum this angle has had.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can someone here update, what is the status of Samoa Joe?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Can someone here update, what is the status of Samoa Joe?


Selling his arm injuries to Lethal/Satnam. He'll be on the upcoming ROH PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Selling his arm injuries to Lethal/Satnam. He'll be on the upcoming ROH PPV.


Okay good. So not really hurt? Nice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay good. So not really hurt? Nice.


He actually booked a couple acting roles too so he may be out for a while.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What's the date for All Out?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aedubya said:


> What's the date for All Out?


All Out takes place on September 4th.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> All Out takes place on September 4th.


Then September 21st is Arthur Ashe. September looking good.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MJF return?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Buhalovski said:


> I think MJF has to be involved in the main story for All Out. Wonder in what week before All Out the storyline will begin


Unless the MJF stuff is actually legitimate, guess we will see


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hopefully another Christian promo and an MJF return to go along with blood and guts, then we have a potentially really good show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MJF will not return yet

it’ll be in New York only


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Christian digging deeper in JB's mom


I DONT WANNA SEE THAT!!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Would like to see Malakai & Julia Hart again


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> All Out takes place on September 4th.


Thanks, I missed the announcement 
9 weeks of build to go


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Would like to see Malakai & Julia Hart again


She was with the group on Dark and the entrance looked awesome but for some reason not on TV or PPV


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

So with Christian set for another promo, I hope we don't see or get any follow up on Luchasauras. 

Instead let this one be where Anna comes out to confront him and it ultimately should end with him convincing her to go talk in the back and maybe even having him put his arm around her as they walk off.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The longer they take to announce matches for Dynamite the more I am convinced that this will be a one match show. Last time they had Blood and Guts they just had the one match and filled the rest of the show with matches they filmed the week prior.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> The longer they take to announce matches for Dynamite the more I am convinced that this will be a one match show. Last time they had Blood and Guts they just had the one match and filled the rest of the show with matches they filmed the week prior.


That was only because the Daily’s Place didn’t have a roof to hold the cage. There will be more matches announced for tomorrow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> The longer they take to announce matches for Dynamite the more I am convinced that this will be a one match show. Last time they had Blood and Guts they just had the one match and filled the rest of the show with matches they filmed the week prior.


That's usually how it is after every PPV, the matches are announced later than they normally would be.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> The longer they take to announce matches for Dynamite the more I am convinced that this will be a one match show. Last time they had Blood and Guts they just had the one match and filled the rest of the show with matches they filmed the week prior.


The matches were pretaped last time before the show went live because of the time needed for cage setup. It was 5 total matches with B&G going 34 minutes.

Showtime is set to start at 7, so an hour before it is scheduled to go live. Could run Dynamite off of pretape and then tape Dark/Elevation and Rampage after Dynamite I suppose.

I expect at least 2-3 matches to be added and we already have a Christian segment announced.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> The matches were pretaped last time before the show went live because of the time needed for cage setup. It was 5 total matches with B&G going 34 minutes.
> 
> Showtime is set to start at 7, so an hour before it is scheduled to go live. Could run Dynamite off of pretape and then tape Dark/Elevation and Rampage after Dynamite I suppose.
> 
> I expect at least 2-3 matches to be added and we already have a Christian segment announced.


They won’t need time to setup the cage this time around since there’s a roof.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is gonna be a great low-card feud

especially adding HOOKhausen too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541853159424942080


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is gonna be a great low-card feud
> 
> especially adding HOOKhausen too
> 
> ...


I don't know if I get Danhausen yet but I love everyone else that is potentially involved.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is gonna be a great low-card feud
> 
> especially adding HOOKhausen too
> 
> ...


Agree brother. This is the kind of low card feud I can get behind.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Agree brother. This is the kind of low card feud I can get behind.


no heel?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Hoping for Christian to unmask Luchasaurus and he becomes a legit badass, instead of how Danielson puts it, a damn dinosaur.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think it'll be a one match show. Many theorized the first one would be, but it was shorter than anyone expected.

I'd expect Swerve in our Glory vs either Team Taz or Butcher & Blade (who, with the returning Bunny, stared them down on Elevation) to maybe be added.

Not sure if anyone from NewJa has stuck around but it'd be nice to see one of two in action. It wasn't just the big names who impressed at FD, but guys like El Phantasmo (who was great with the Bucks), Despy and Shota also did well. 

We also saw Rush debut on Rampage and they might want to follow up with a bigger TV audience.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow better be on this show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can we get a wellness check on MJF? He doesn’t even tweet anymore. Did Don Tony Khan take him out? 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF will not return yet
> 
> it’ll be in New York only


If he ever does


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty excited for Blood and Guts.

ZSJ: "Technical wrestling for American audience is like reading Shakespeare to a dog"..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If he ever does



AEW really sucked the anticipation out of this entire angle if MJF isn't returning soon. It's not like they are doing anything to even build up to his eventual return. Hell, he's not even talking shit on Twitter.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> AEW really sucked the anticipation out of this entire angle if MJF isn't returning soon. It's not like they are doing anything to even build up to his eventual return. Hell, he's not even talking shit on Twitter.


Which makes you wonder if it's actually legit and he's just waiting at home for his contract to expire.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Which makes you wonder if it's actually legit and he's just waiting at home for his contract to expire.



A couple more Dynamites and it would start looking like that. There's no real benefit at this point stretching this out if it's a storyline.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Which makes you wonder if it's actually legit and he's just waiting at home for his contract to expire.


If he's waiting for the contract to run out he would have to be really stupid. There are still like 18 months on it. 

Nobody will give a fuck about MJF in 18 months.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ethan Page vs Orange Cassidy
Jade Cargill vs Leila Grey for TBS title

Added to the show.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TONIGHT. Blood and Guts! Let’s go, don’t let me down Tony, you god damn freak!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Ethan Page vs Orange Cassidy
> Jade Cargill vs Leila Grey for TBS title
> 
> Added to the show.


Shit.

But Christian and Blood and Guts are enough selling points on their own.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> TONIGHT. Blood and Guts! Let’s go, don’t let me down Tony, you god damn freak!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> AEW really sucked the anticipation out of this entire angle if MJF isn't returning soon. It's not like they are doing anything to even build up to his eventual return. Hell, he's not even talking shit on Twitter.


Nothing better than judging an unfinished product.

I prefer to wait and see how and when things unfold and where this is going before passing any judgment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542135973009670144


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I really miss when Allie and Penelope were together.

Anyway, looking forward to the show! Claudio's new entrance music is still in my head. Crazy that Blood and Guts will be his first match on Dynamite. lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Found this on Twitter.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542183150620753920
Man, I wish that Motor City Machine Guns would show up tonight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just want MJF


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542183150620753920
> Man, I wish that Motor City Machine Guns would show up tonight.


Keep ROH off AEW


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Anything announced for Wardlow?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m so pumped for this show tonight. Almost feels like god damn Christmas. Let’s GO!


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Why aren't Athena or Kris challenging Jade for the TBS title since it's open challenge?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Keep ROH off AEW


If anything MCMG are Impact adjacent, but that is irrelevant. I want to see the MCMG because of the pop they would get in Detroit and since I will be there tonight. Just a one off appearance.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Anything announced for Wardlow?


Nothing yet


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

FabioLight said:


> Why aren't Athena or Kris challenging Jade for the TBS title since it's open challenge?


Because someone else asked Tony for the opportunity before they did?

I would guess, Athena and Kris will be getting their shots sooner than later. Preferably Athena goes first and loses due to interference/distraction from Jade's team protecting Athena, and then leading to Jade VS Kris where Kris finally goes over and captures her first title.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Scuba Steve said:


> Because someone else asked Tony for the opportunity before they did?
> 
> I would guess, Athena and Kris will be getting their shots sooner than later. Preferably Athena goes first and loses due to interference/distraction from Jade's team protecting Athena, and then leading to Jade VS Kris where Kris finally goes over and captures her first title.


Yeah I see that. However it's not like they have been feuding with Jade for a week. It's been basically 1 month since DON but I guess they don't want to overshoot the feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FabioLight said:


> Why aren't Athena or Kris challenging Jade for the TBS title since it's open challenge?


Probably better to hold off on Statlander until All Out seeing as she is candidate #1 as to who beats Jade. Athena can get her shot at a different show over the summer. Its probably better to hold offon her too because you don't want her taking that first loss too soon.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

FabioLight said:


> Yeah I see that. However it's not like they have been feuding with Jade for a week. It's been basically 1 month since DON but I guess they don't want to overshoot the feud.


Might be dragging the title change out to the Columbus OH show which would likely be "Championship Week". 

In April they called the entire week leading to BOTB "Championship Week", so I can see them doing the same here and giving the title change away on free TV. Whatever title matches that end up on Rampage and BOTB won't see titles changing hands since they would be taped shows where spoilers would be available.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I am gonna be really mad if pockets beats Ethan Page


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

While we’re all very impatiently waiting for tonight’s show. I invite you to vote:



https://www.wrestlingforum.com/threads/heel-or-babyface.2447481/#post-79262501


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Buhalovski said:


> I am gonna be really mad if pockets beats Ethan Page


Now rooting for pockets.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Nothing yet


He better be on tonight otherwise I'll agree they're fucking stupid and killing his momentum.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> He better be on tonight otherwise I'll agree they're fucking stupid and killing his momentum.


Disagree. Tonight should be all about Blood and Guts. Not the time to bring back MJF. Next week would be much better.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'll be watching from a nice illegal stream just to see how many botches jade makes tonight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542217600125616128
Sweet poster.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Disagree. Tonight should be all about Blood and Guts. Not the time to bring back MJF. Next week would be much better.


MJF?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

the_hound said:


> i'll be watching from a nice illegal stream just to see how many botches jade makes tonight


If you wanna see botches you have to see a show called NXT 2.0. They have some girls that love to botch (if you like botches you will love Cora Jade, Mandy Rose and Nikkita Lyons).


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Was that other girl not challenging Jade? Nightingale was it??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Was that other girl not challenging Jade? Nightingale was it??


nope, they already had a match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> If you wanna see botches you have to see a show called NXT 2.0. They have some girls that love to botch (if you like botches you will love Cora Jade, Mandy Rose and Nikkita Lyons).


thank you for the recommendation, i'll just do that as soon as all things overrated is finished


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Who else feels the BCC JAS rivalry heat has died down? The end of forbidden door didn’t do anything to hype me up.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542276240907829248








Sheesh, 11,000+ in attendance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the show. Hopefully they deliver.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wings are in the oven! Getting set for a legendary night of pro wrestling!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Castor & The Ass Boys vs Danheusen and 2 mystery opponents added. Assuming one of the mystery opponents is Hook?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542281794334212099


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Castor & The Ass Boys vs Danheusen and 2 mystery opponents added. Assuming one of the mystery opponents in Hook?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542281794334212099


Where’s Hook??


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hook can’t be the mystery partner because they would’ve just advertised him in advance.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Hook can’t be the mystery opponent because they would’ve just advertised him in advance.


I think it’s gonna be Sting and Darby.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Where’s Hook??


Don't know we'll see. I'm just hoping for a PAC appearance/promo lol.

I wanna see this beautiful title around The Bastard's waist tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen and the MCMG maybe? Dunno if it'd make any sense but imagine the pop. Sabin and especially Shelley are still great.

Or... Toru Yano.

Also, yeah, this will be their biggest Dynamite attendance since the post-DoN event st the Forum. Another 10k+ number too (something TNA/IMPACT never managed once in 20 years).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I have a bold prediction for tonight…..

The Womens match will not start at 9:30.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Small stage again which usually means better production values with the LEDs.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Small stage again which usually means better production values with the LEDs.
> 
> View attachment 126525


it looks so much better than the other stage


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Small stage again which usually means better production values with the LEDs.
> 
> View attachment 126525


Nice! They usually save these setups for the big time shows.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i don't see any crash pads so i don't think well see a bump from the top of the cage, unless they go through it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Based on a tweet he made, I'd expect Andrade and Rush to possibly show their faces tonight. I'd like Andrade to circle back around to feud with Death Triangle, this time with Rush and, fingers crossed, Dragon Lee by his side. This would be a great way to showcase lucha in a major promotion in 2022 (PAC being the only non-Mexican but versatile enough to fit in). Andrade vs PAC was really good and he should still have a bone to pick since the Lucha Brothers wouldn't join his side.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Wings are in the oven! Getting set for a legendary night of pro wrestling!


Bah Gawd let's go, almost showtime


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Small stage again which usually means better production values with the LEDs.
> 
> View attachment 126525


Not bad.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Missed Forbidden Door. So this should be good the night.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Really hope show is good and hope we see a brutal and violent blood and guts match. Personally thought last year the match lacked alot.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

According to FITE, this is the 26th episode of 2022, so the halfway point.

I can't be the only one who thinks All Ego may spring an upset over OC? Michigan is his adopted home and they just released some Michigan coloured merch for him. OC can also play the fatigue angle from his match with Ospreay.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542218467755032577


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wardlow gonna be relegated to another 30 second promo? Lol


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Do feel Wardlows momentum has halted right now. 

They need to get the feud with him and ATT going into full gear right now and hopefully win the damn TNT title before all out preferably.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

We ready. Let's get this shit!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We should count how many times someone takes the microphone from Tony Shiavonie today


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Scorp is out with Ethan Page, Wardlow might appear at some point in that QH.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen: "I also have two guns..." leading to MCMG making their AEW debut would pop me.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Penny looks amazing in this episode. I want her.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR going part time? 😍


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR being used only in the main event? Could be only used as a special attraction from now on?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Who is Layla Grey?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Who the fuck is Leila Grey, and why is she getting a title shot.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I really liked the Pixies tune


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jane.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETSSS GOOO


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A little Jerry Lawler-esque on hyping up OC's new theme song there.

"Heyyyyy check out this track!" "We're going Fandangoing"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Look at these absolute goofs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

His other music fit him better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This music is much better for OC


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Not feeling this theme.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

this song is whack


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ethan Page really doesn’t need Lambert to talk for him


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Get Chuck Taylor outta here, Roppongi Vice should be the new thing


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The crowd is HOT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A manager’s license. A Bobby Heenan ploy from the 80s. 🥳


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So we open up with Tony Khan's Pet and a new song he bought him. How cute. Welp. Ratings to die already . good job aew 👍


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

OCs new theme is way better than whatever he was using before


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO this dude Dan is walking out with orange juice.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Love a great heel tactic


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow. I love how we can really see the crowd.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is JR sick or are they experimenting with rolling him back to just main events?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Trent and that geek look like shit. What a shame to have that on national wrestling show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok, now OC better be winning this so Jane sounds again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can Chuck Taylor be released please. He fucking blows.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Who the fuck is Leila Grey, and why is she getting a title shot.


The TBS Title, like the TNT is open challenge. Also Stokely went on Twitter and told Tony to find him a challenger for Jade. Tony put out an open contract and Leila answered it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC more built than Adam Cole.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Page gets this win


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> OCs new theme is way better than whatever he was using before


Strongly disagree. I think the Pixies, with the guitar riff to start was perfect


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

OC missed his indy theme.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I cant believe Ego is going to job to this fraud


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I really like this angled look at the ring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> The TBS Title, like the TNT is open challenge. Also Stokely went on Twitter and told Tony to find him a challenger for Jade. Tony put out an open contract and Leila answered it.


So nobody else better wanted to challenge Jade? Is the title that worthless? LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Crowd is just as hot as the Forbidden Door crowd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK tried to buy the rights to Jane last year but couldn't. Something has apparently changed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC lost at the ppv so i expect him to win today.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Strongly disagree. I think the Pixies, with the guitar riff to start was perfect


I hated it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a pretty weak shitty opener.

Was hoping to have B&G open top of hour.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This is a pretty weak shitty opener.
> 
> Was hoping to have B&G open top of hour.


That should be the ME.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So AEW starts a show to get people to change the channel? Smart.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> That should be the ME.


Easy there bud.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> That should be the ME.


Nah they open with top matches and end with usually garbage 🗑


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Scorpio could mean he's still carrying his leg injury. That might be delaying Scorp vs Wardlow.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m not gonna lie, I really fucking like OC. His matches always feel special.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This is a pretty weak shitty opener.
> 
> Was hoping to have B&G open top of hour.


That should main event, but they should have opened with the interim world champ making a statement vs this dork doing his one dimensional insomnia curing schtick.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t hate OC but want Page to win.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> This is a pretty weak shitty opener.
> 
> Was hoping to have B&G open top of hour.


I think it would be kind of weird to have the match this whole show is based on be over in hour one. 

OC is a fan favorite, the crowd is hot for him and All Ego is a proper heel with Lambert.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ethan needs this win more to be honest.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The Pixies theme was Cassidy's only redeeming quality.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL "He looks like he's 12 years old"


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

So they are barely using Jim Ross now ?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

There's no denying Cassidy is a star, the man draws. I'm a Cassidy fan


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why can't they out both geeks cassidy and danhausen same segment. For fucks sake. Both are worse than the 24 7 title geeks!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Adam Cole bigger than Orange Cassidy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dan Lambert burying kids in the crowd lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Cassidy is so entertaining 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> So they are barely using Jim Ross now ?


He should be part time anyway... too many fuck ups.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

And there’s Jane again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Is Adam Cole bigger than Orange Cassidy


Cole is the only one smaller.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why did Ethan Page get the geek spot over Scorpio Sky?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Is Adam Cole bigger than Orange Cassidy


Cassidy is in better shape and has a tremendous gimmick


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

This is worse than New Day


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The bodyslam, the most devastating move in pro wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awful, goofy shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

OC is an indy act that is pure WWE sports entertainer.

He does his stuff well but poor Ethan Page. Guy is the best talent that they do nothing with. Really wanted to see Ethan destroy Sammy


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

OC is a star


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Knew OC would win. Ethan Page has more potential than the other Page.

Best Friends look like geeks.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Great song,


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

KrysRaw1 said:


> This is worse than New Day


Wrong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did I just see Orange Cassidy win with a body slam like it's 1985?! Kinda refreshing tbh. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First GOT TO GIVE THE PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT in a long time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> OC is an indy act that is pure WWE sports entertainer.
> 
> He does his stuff well but poor Ethan Page. Guy is the best talent that they do nothing with. Really wanted to see Ethan destroy Sammy


At least you can see that he is 100% a Vince gimmick.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Loving Taz on commentary by the way!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Knew OC would win. Ethan Page has more potential than the other Page.
> 
> Best Friends look like geeks.


OC is a star stop hating


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> This is worse than New Day


But it's better than Judgement Day.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The orange mist!!! Love it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Ethan Page jobbing heavy right there, I guess they weren’t gonna have OC lose after going down to Ospreay.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Out of all the crazy shit people kick out of in this company, poor Page gets pinned by a body slam from a guy who weighs 140lbs


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Did I just see Orange Cassidy win with a body slam like it's 1985?! Kinda refreshing tbh. *


and here i thought it was the roll up


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, some shows just have to start with a flush.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3venflow said:


> The bodyslam, the most devastating move in pro wrestling.


Bodyslam was probably a finisher back in the 1960s. 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone criticizing OC simply doesn’t get it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Poor Kip Sabian...he is in the crowd with that box since months ago.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

At least I don't have to listen to that Pixies song anymore


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> The bodyslam, the most devastating move in pro wrestling.


The roll up would love having some words with you.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The orange mist!!! Love it.


I kind of want Lambert to come back next week with an orange eye, similar to how Black’s mist does to his victims.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OC is over AF, can’t deny that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Poor Kip Sabian...he is in the crowd with that box since months ago.


He probably got released but no one told him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Anyone criticizing OC simply doesn’t get it.


Thank you


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> OC is a* star* stop hating


Not even close.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Out of all the crazy shit people kick out of in this company, poor Page gets pinned by a body slam from a guy who weighs 140lbs


Most impactful body slam since Hogan/Andre!


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Can we please get Ethan away from ATT and Scorpio Sky and give him a bit of a push.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Jesus Ethan Page jobbing heavy right there, I guess they weren’t gonna have OC lose after going down to Ospreay.


Which makes little sense bc OC is a comedy jobber that will always be over bc of his act. The outcome of his matches mean nothing. So jobbing Page here is dumb unless they just wanted the cheap feel good pop to open the show


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Not even close.


Yes he is, you don't know stars 🥱


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

What an awful fucking start . this show is indyfiffic


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Not even close.


He is though. Lol listen to the audience they love him. Within AEW he’s a star.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF tier heat for Christian.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Christian is a babyface in my eyes. 😍


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ethan Page is what happens when you order MJF from Wish.com


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Prince Devitt said:


> Can we please get Ethan away from ATT and Scorpio Sky and give him a bit of a push.


Lol they have no plans for him its sad but i doubt they ever do anything meaningful with him


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Christian looking dapper tonight


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> Which makes little sense bc OC is a comedy jobber that will always be over bc of his act. The outcome of his matches mean nothing. So jobbing Page here is dumb unless they just wanted the cheap feel good pop to open the show


The reason OC is being pushed is he's over, sells well and Discovery likes him


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is there two rings? 😂


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes he is, you don't know stars 🥱


Hes trash . You have shit standards if you think OC is a star. Sorry pal. 😆


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Jesus Ethan Page jobbing heavy right there, I guess they weren’t gonna have OC lose after going down to Ospreay.


Dude's also debuting his new theme (was kind of thrown when they seemingly restarted it though) and got a massive pop. For everyone that says he's a geek and its an indy geek comedy gimmick.. he is over like rover and has been for years now.

Ethan needs to distance himself from Scorpio and Dan Lambert soon and start working his way up the card, great talent.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Christian getting that MJF heat


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

plants


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Christian Cage was a letdown when he first debuted. Now with the heel turn he’s the most over guy on the show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It looks like WAR GAMES! 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I love badass Christian. Simply amazing.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is there two rings? 😂


Bloods and Guts is tonight. It’s a cage surrounding two cages. Similar to War Games.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Christian ready to make some Jungle Babies.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Feels like Christian has taken the MJF role, maybe MJF is actually done


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That HEAT though.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Heel Christian is so old school on the mic. Perfect


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Out of all the crazy shit people kick out of in this company, poor Page gets pinned by a body slam from a guy who weighs 140lbs


Ethan Page's promo skills, looks far outdo the company clown. But i will give credit that OC has more charisma than most of the actual Japan 'stars' from the other company.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Christian teaching a class here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian is GOATING as he should be!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Motor city sweat hogs!!! I love it!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Judasaurus!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Heel Luchasauraus!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christian gives no fucks lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Bro! His new look is amazing


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Bad ass Luchasaurus!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dang Christian dropped truthbombs about Detroit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Luchasaurus about to kill his son.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweathogs reference haha.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

DARK Luchasarus!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Professional Wrestling 101 love it and love watching it live

This is badass


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok bring the NJPW guys back lmao


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I can get behind Heel Luchasarus


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

OH WOW! A heel Luchasaurus. Diggin the black gear.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is an amazing look for Luchasaurus


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol just how dumb and gullible is this fuck supposed to be? Literally took Christian like 30 seconds to persuade him to be on his side after brutalizing his best friend. I like him being a heel but the story is terrible, makes no sense.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Lol they have no plans for him its sad but i doubt they ever do anything meaningful with him


Ya I think your absolutely right


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Should be Vibora not Luchasaurus


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look another group


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Luchasaurus with the repackage


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Yes! I love monster heel Luchasaurus 👏


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice to see snake man get a Dynamite pay day


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The dinosaur about to kill the serpent.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

New look is awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luchasaurus just became a PROBLEM SOLVER.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I like it. They just need to change the Luchasarous name to something that doesnt sound stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great shit. Luchasaurus ditching the shitty flippy moves and kicks and finally acting like an adult. Thanks to Christian who i may say dresses better than most of the AEW guys.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m enjoying all of this. Some good storytelling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is an amazing turn, what a start !


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Damn that had to hurt.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Christian with some Vicky Guerrero heat. Short and sweet promo, liking it.

Luchasaurus turned heel behind the scenes? No explanation, no story… not sure I’m buying this.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> I’m enjoying all of this. Some good storytelling.


This show is amazing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JB needs to answer this betrayal by bringing back Marko motherfuckin Stunt with him.

Honestly think Luchasaurus may swerve Christian and side with JB though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jungle Boy is gonna be so damn over after this angle. This is developing so freakin well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow! Wardlow! Wardlow!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

First match ends with a body slam so of course the second match had to end with a nerve hold lel.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...his heel turn is just...coming out with Christian? No emotional or shocking betrayal? Just...coming out the heel tunnel?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> I like it. They just need to change the Luchasarous name to something that doesnt sound stupid.


Warsaurus 

I’ll see my way out


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Asssssssss Boys!!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is so much better than crappy WWE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hope this is the MCMG.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wardlow vs Scorpio next week will be good


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Acclaimed and the Assboys. 😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Luchasaurus has a Kane like gimmick now. Hopefully he ditches the flippy shit and kicks. So far this is the best he's been in the entire time. About time.

They are killing Wardlow fast. This is not good.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

tap water in flint 😂


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck me. MUTE.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wardlow was kind of boring on that promo. He’s going to have to show more on the mic to really get a sustained push. Even Scorpio got more shine on that exchange


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

😂 This moment was further proof of how AEW is just the best wrestling company in the world.

Christian, although I think going as low as he has with the dead relative remarks is a bit cheap, is probably about to have the best character run of his entire career and I’m here for it.

The Acclaimed!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That was just gross


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽✌🏽


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Damn, I thought Max Caster was actually going to say something controversial with all the nonsense going on in WWE.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow winning that gold next week let’s goooo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Acclaimed and the Ass Boys are the best undercard act in AEW right now.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh hell yeah! FTR!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Another fucking clown. AEW turning into WWE Main Event


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Danhausen is starting to grow on me lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

FTRHAUSEN!!!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DAT song. Dat POP


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR!!!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

FTR baby!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I love FTR


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

He found THEE best team possible 😂😂😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTRhausen


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FTR is sooo over


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The amount of titles FTR has is ridiculous lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Why associate FTR with this fucking prick?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sucks that the assclaimed are about to catch another L


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This crowd is insane


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FTR is dripping in hardware!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow's mic work sucked. I want to see him destroy people. They've really fucked his momentum. Damn.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Acclaimed and Ass Boys are over as fuck. Just like tag teams in the attitude era were. Deny it if you want.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really dislike them putting the tag belts of 3 different companies on the show, makes the AEW tag titles seem irrelevant, like why shoulda tag team even go for them when they can go elsewhere and win tons of other ones? There should be one set of tag titles, thats it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The real belt collectors are here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m fuckin loving FTR right now they’re in God mode


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I really dislike them putting the tag belts of 3 different companies on the show, makes the AEW tag titles seem irrelevant, like why shoulda tag team even go for them when they can go elsewhere and win tons of other ones?


Honestly they should have replaced the hardys with ftr and have them gotten the belts in the ladder match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who knew FTR needed a face turn to get over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Surprised AAA is letting them keep the belts along with the IWGP ones considering how big a hair they had up their ass about their talents not appearing at FB.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Have I missed something, where’s HOOK?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That was awesome! Luchasaurus is bloody awesome with his new monster push!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> Surprised AAA is letting them keep the belts along with the IWGP ones considering how big a hair they had up their ass about their talents not appearing at FB.


I’m surprised by that as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Surprised AAA is letting them keep the belts along with the IWGP ones considering how big a hair they had up their ass about their talents not appearing at FB.


That was on CMLL mainly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> Have I missed something, where’s HOOK?


Eating potato chips in the back.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rich110991 said:


> Have I missed something, where’s HOOK?


Hook is Rampage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Danhausen vs OC at At Out for the Main Event. Book It Tony.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's The Count! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

rich110991 said:


> Have I missed something, where’s HOOK?


On TNT(Rampage)


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What happened to Hook?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542302937715720195
Interesting


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

FTR is an example why you stay the course. They waited their turn and now look.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

First hour has been so much fun!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Eating potato chips in the back.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Gunn club guys look like Blake and Murphy except without what made Blake and Murphy cool in which would of been Alexa Bliss 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Detroit come through tonight.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is JR ok?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Danhausen is growing on me, kinda crazy I used to despise him 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FrankenTodd said:


> Detroit come through tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching that live on tv.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542302937715720195
> Interesting


Wonder what is going on with Jim Ross?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Whoanma said:


> Is JR ok?


Think they transitioned him to more of a backstage role


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Wonder what is going on with Jim Ross?


part timer going forward


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Danhausen vs OC at At Out for the Main Event. Book It Tony.
> 
> View attachment 126529


At least he can talk! They should have Danhausen count the daily number instead of showing a bunch of jobbers in a lame tag match 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> Is JR ok?


I wonder if he asked to be scaled back a bit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess this confirms Dax's separated shoulder was 100% worked. He worked everyone into a shoot, brother.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> part timer going forward


Where did you see this ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Bloods and Guts is tonight. It’s a cage surrounding two cages. Similar to War Games.


So it is pretty much like War Games!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> Why associate FTR with this fucking prick?



It's pretty ridiculous considering he stands for everything their gimmick is supposed to be against.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Danhausen vs OC at At Out for the Main Event. Book It Tony.
> 
> View attachment 126529


Good idea, I can go to bed earlier.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What happened to Hook?


Maybe he broke up with Danhausen?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> part timer going forward


That’s really the best spot for him now. JR still has a lot to give, just let him do it for certain matches/special occasions.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I remember watching that live on tv.


Classic moment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Good job by Cole" 

Cole isnt there Excalibur you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> On TNT(Rampage)





Ham and Egger said:


> Hook is Rampage.


Do you mean he has a match on Rampage? If not then I know he normally appears on Rampage but he’s not exclusive to it?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pairs Christian with the reptile and FTR with the clown. 

Why can’t he just let the good things be good?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Luchasaurus better not be outdated in that AEW game because that entrance totally needs to be in the game!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So Rampage is basically going to be a combo of World War 3 and Royal Rumble. It's a good idea to try different concepts on that show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dax the human suplaxe machine. Whose ready for a Dax singles run? 🤚🏾


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Pairs Christian with the reptile and FTR with the clown.
> 
> Why can’t he just let the good things be good?


Clown? Its The Count! 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This show is pure fan service with OC and Danhausen getting the shine


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Count counts one crutch and one, two, three, four idiots for the daily number. Ahahahaha 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bowens leg miraculously healed!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Only TK could follow up a tremendous PPV with this shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Was the Kabuki guy about to do the GTS (Punk’s finisher)?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ she saw him in the ring then quickly looked away


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It's a miracle lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Aubrey just looked Bowens right in the face while he was standing in the ring with the crutch and didn't do anything. *


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, even Billy doesn’t like his sons.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Billy Gunn is awful


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Noooooo lets not make this act implode already! 🥲


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha that was fun.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Billy Gunn is in absolutely ridiculous shape.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn is an absolute house. Jesus


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This Gunn Club bullshit is just the same garbage TNA did with Devon and his kids 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So Aubrey just looked Bowens right in the face while he was standing in the ring with the crutch and didn't do anything. *


Aubrey is terrible


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So Aubrey just looked Bowens right in the face while he was standing in the ring with the crutch and didn't do anything. *


Aubrey Edwards Wrestling show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I forgot Joe worked here.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Nothing Finer said:


> Billy Gunn is in absolutely ridiculous shape.


that's called roids


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cargill the goat.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony trying to sell ROH PPV without ROH TV deal is a tough deal


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So Aubrey just looked Bowens right in the face while he was standing in the ring with the crutch and didn't do anything. *


The first ever near-sighted referee. Show some respect.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Billy will turn against The Acclaimed turning them babyface against the heel Gunns.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just release Scorpio and keep Jay Lethal instead.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look it's the black vince mcmahon


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Billy is more jacked than all of them combined. Shesh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And now it's time for a break, Jade is horrible


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Sasha Banks! 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Adapting said:


> Billy is more jacked than all of them combined. Shesh.


_Cough_ Steroids


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So the womens match gets moved to the 1st hour this week


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> And now it's time for a break, Jade is horrible


Nah, the Trashitty match already happened.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who is this ham and egger?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Shut your fat ass up Taz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jade.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t care that Jade is “green”. She’s a star.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If Jade has a 10 minute back and forth match with this no name


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The first ever near-sighted referee. Show some respect.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hailing from Dunkin Donuts, from the great state of obesity


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t care that Jade is “green”. She’s a star.


Star is a stretch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OH MY GOD, A WOMEN'S MATCH BEFORE 9:30?! 😱😱😱😱
















*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Billy Gunn is awful


Billy Gunn is pretty much just a old Dolph Ziggler! 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Finish her


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is just leading to another Athena run in probably.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

At least that was quick


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *OH MY GOD, A WOMEN'S MATCH BEFORE 9:30?! 😱😱😱😱
> View attachment 126532
> 
> View attachment 126531
> *


Need time to see some blood and guts.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jadeberg wins again!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Better streak than Taker at Mania.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *OH MY GOD, A WOMEN'S MATCH BEFORE 9:30?! 😱😱😱😱
> View attachment 126532
> 
> View attachment 126531
> *


@TD Stinger called it.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Squash match


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The things I’d do to get Jade


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cargill should squash Rosa for the fuckin lulz.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Jade is so damn hot,
Jesus


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I would let Jade choke me to death.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you Tony


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are they still building to Atena and Cargill???


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brooke Hogan is pretty much just a Sasha Banks clone 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> This is just leading to another Athena run in probably.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this Storm vs Original Storm?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I want to see Cargill vs Adam Cole


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade needs some new moves in her arsenal lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brooke Hogan is pretty much just a Sasha Banks clone 😂


Kiera Hogan


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

NXT Only said:


> The things I’d do to get Jade


she’s taken by









Brandon Phillips Stats | Baseball-Reference.com


Career: 211 HR, .275 BA, 951 RBI, 2B, 3xAllStar, 4xGG, Reds/Indians/... 2002-2018, b:R/t:R, born in NC 1981, B-Peezy




www.baseball-reference.com


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Athena sucks. Boo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> I want to see Cargill vs Adam Cole


Too one sided.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf is this lmao.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Kierra’s ass OMG


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They need to hand some male wrestlers to Stokely for him to get them over. Say, Private Party.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

“We’ll double your pay to a steak dinner if you help jade out.”


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, I think pretty much none of them have a W2 dude.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brooke Hogan is pretty much just a Sasha Banks clone 😂


They look NOTHING ALIKE! 🤣


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

redban said:


> she’s taken by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He ain’t got nothing on me tho


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Storm + Storm 2


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should turn Kris Statlander heel and do pretty much what they did with Luchasaurus. Evil alien monster is money!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the best Jade has looked in the ring in awhile.















*


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This jade segment was cringe


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Laila joining the Baddies lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man i wish there was a way they could do B and G commercial free. I remember last year the commercials were just...yeah.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brooke Hogan is pretty much just a Sasha Banks clone 😂


Hahahahaha quite a mistake there


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That was a hell of a swerve.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I wanna see Jade and Cole in the same ring for journalistic purposes. 🧐


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Turn Kris Statlander heel and put her with Christian and Luchasaurus!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Leila Grey girl was hot as fuck. I'll give her that.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> This is just leading to another Athena run in probably.


Quite obvious Athena is taking the title probably at grand slam


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn Leila Grey girl was hot as fuck. I'll give her that.


As MJF would say, she was mid


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Boxingfan said:


> This jade segment was cringe


Shut up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Quite obvious Athena is taking the title probably at grand slam


Nah, let's not give the rub to her please.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Hahahahaha quite a mistake there


Besides just cosplaying as Sasha Banks like a wannabe, there is nothing else simular btw and she isnt anywhere near Sasha's level of greatness 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

NO ADAM COLE!! FUCK YES!!!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I wanna see Jade and Cole in the same ring for journalistic purposes. 🧐


Cole couldn't even beat the baddies. 😭


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Quite obvious Athena is taking the title probably at grand slam


That would be a mistake, they can’t keep overlooking Statlander. Athena just got here lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yoshi wants to fight the Young Bucks? 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs Goto and YOSHI-HASHI 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Young Bucks vs Yoshi Team! 😂


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Another team gets a title shot before FTR.

Sports based presentation.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Bucks vs Goto and YOSHI-HASHI 😍


HELL YES


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Blood and guts is 1 hour?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Gooooooofs


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Championship qualifiers like the WWE 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Blood and Guts baby, let’s go.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jim Ross woke up from his nap.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> Blood and guts is 1 hour?


Looks like it, I don't mind it though


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Main event already?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

JR only doing the main card might be for the best


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jim Ross through the heel tunnel. 👀


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Time for a Slobberknocker!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Blood and Guts for 1 hour!? This is going to be epic on all levels!!!!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Another team gets a title shot before FTR.
> 
> Sports based presentation.


TK wants to keep them in the ROH getto.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Kiera Hogan


Yeah, I meant Kiera Hogan is a Sasha Banks wannabe 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage looks good again. Blood and Guts getting much longer than last year.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Wow that’s gonna be an awesome Rampage… fuck yeah


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Nyla is so terrible, poor Toni


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match is getting an hour damn


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Facción Ingobernable tonight either.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Sheamus's Playhouse JR you stupid idiot 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Another jobber battle royal? What's the point of the fucking rankings? *


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Araxen said:


> NO ADAM COLE!! FUCK YES!!!


Being happy about one of the best all-around talents in AEW being absent (who adds a lot to the product positively) is just sad.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> This match is getting an hour damn


You gotta be joking me! 💀


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bah Gawd it’s War Games time!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> No Facción Ingobernable tonight either.


*







*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Another jobber battle royal? What's the point of the fucking rankings? *


That’s your reaction.

My reaction: let’s fucking go!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Being happy about one of the best all-around talents in AEW being absent (who adds a lot to the product positively) is just sad.


Adam cole sucks, please stop being a bot


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruby Soho looks like a Buzzfeed writer 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No PAC tonight 😔


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What does Toucan So-ho have to do with any of this?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araxen said:


> NO ADAM COLE!! FUCK YES!!!


He was there but was standing behind a below average sized fan so no one saw him.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This would be a time for ads


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn. Jericho and Kingston for a fucking hour. Why..? Fuck off, Jericho. You fucking selfish bitch.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Poor Dean. Fucking Parkinsons man.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie gonna set Jericho on fire tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is gonna be a trainwreck and I’m here for it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Jericho and Kingston for a fucking hour. Why..? Fuck off, Jericho. You fucking selfish bitch.


🤡🤡🤡 trash take


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. Jericho and Kingston for a fucking hour. Why..? Fuck off, Jericho. You fucking selfish bitch.


YOU GOTTA BE JOKING ME! 💀


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Got a strong feeling this years Blood and Guts will blow last years out the water.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kingston is gonna somehow fuck it up and cost his team the match. This should be awesome!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho wearing one of Jeff Hardy’s tops. 😱


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Those fits are awful lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Isn’t Rampage taped after this? It’s going to be hard those guys to get the crowd back up


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, time for tonight's game: find the giant Jericho crash pad.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Backstreet Boys reunion tour in full swing.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Got a strong feeling this years Blood and Guts will blow last years out the water.


Just position the camera better near the crash-pad outside the ring, and it's a done-deal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait is this one fucking hour long? LOL

Jericho and crew look like jobless strippers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jericho is ending these guys careers with this nonsense.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho should be interim champion until Punk returns and beats him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The boy band outfits! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JAS reminding me of the Guardian Angels lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JAS look like they're about to star in a musical.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They added Sammy to the JAS entirely for the purpose of taking a crazy bump in this match


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Jas must haven been inspired by the attire of Pretty Deadly


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> The Backstreet Boys reunion tour in full swing.


I think they're actually going for red Clockwork Orange-style outfits.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho vs Camacho in the main event 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK possibly the worst outfits for a group in wrestling history.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jericho is a wizard man


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That outfit! 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 God I love JAS.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Claudio about to find out he made the right decision.. if he didn’t already know 😄


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Eddie gonna set Jericho on fire tonight.


Dont tell me they are gonna copy Randy vs Fiend 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> JAS look like they're about to star in a musical.


Jericho almost killed MJF with that Dance Routine lol


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This match is going to be insane. I’m ready for this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah theres the crash pads, disguised as a table


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ThirdMan said:


> I think they're actually going for red Clockwork Orange-style outfits.


If true, what an incredible failure by wardrobe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Claudio about to find out he made the right decision.. if he didn’t already know 😄


WHERE IS CLAUDIO?! They should of showed him tonight instead of wasting an entire hour on Jericho vs Camacho!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Jericho is a wizard man


For his next trick, he's going to make his legacy disappear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> This is gonna be a trainwreck and I’m here for it.


Same here. I'm here for this. Let's go! Lets see how much of crash tv this is today lol. 

Damn NO MJF


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho vs Camacho in the main event 😂


Who is Camacho?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That's just Camacho 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Was napping from day drinking what did I miss


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck i wonder when MJF is returning. lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

OC’s theme song is better. The old one was awkwardly slow. Just never worked. Much prefer this one. Not into his matches though. Just doesn’t do it for me. 

Crowd is always hot for the Acclaimed & ass boys. Rightfully so. They’re both great.

I don’t care for Athena, WHATSOEVER. Like, idk what it is with her but she’s just annoying to me. Love Statlander though, for what that’s worth.

I don’t think Wardlow vs Sky needed to be a street fight but okay. Let’s see where they go, I like both guys.

Bucks vs this Japanese tag team we’ve never heard of? Why not highlight a tag team that actually belongs to your company?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That's just Camacho 😂


Are you dumb?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Who is Camacho?


That jobber that would come out with Hunico on the bicycle! Looks just like him! Its Eddie Camacho 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

give Cesaro another name. Nobody will remember his last name. They’re gonna call him Claudio


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That 1812 overture remix is still shite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ortiz looks like a madman


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That jobber that would come out with Hunico on the bicycle! Looks just like him! Its Eddie Camacho 😂


That's Tanga Loa actually


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Best theme in the business


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Claudio is gonna need to change that music lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Blackpool Combat Club sucks! 😂


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Wheeler Useless. Yawn.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This crowd. I know I’ve said it several
Times.

They’re so hot. Having the time of their lives


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Claudio is gonna need to change that music lol


Sounds like Benny Hinn


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Claudio is gonna need to change that music lol


Claudio should be on his own instead of hanging out with these goons


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wild thing / you make my heart sing


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Got home just in time  . Been looking forward to this violence


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

redban said:


> give Cesaro another name. Nobody will remember his last name. They’re gonna call him Claudio


No thanks Vince.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Way to really bury Claudio after making such a big deal of him joining AEW 🙄


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Best workers starting. This is gonna be so good.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Way to really bury Claudio after making such a big deal of him joining AEW 🙄


What?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mox got lost walking to the ring. 🤣


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Jericho must be having flashbacks to the Ambrose Asylum match.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sammy with the botch.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

IIRC, Sammy started last year against Spears and jumped the ropes.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol nice botch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Mox got lost walking to the ring. 🤣


I was wondering why Kingston was dying laughing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck i wonder when MJF is returning. lol


I really don't think he is, seems like Christian has that role now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Mox got lost walking to the ring. 🤣


Mox has a well known allergy to rings.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Becky Lynch designed these attires for JAS 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR has had way too fucking much to drink. Comparing Moxley to Austin? Lmfao get out of here with that.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Two Sheds said:


> Mox has a well known allergy to rings.


Wonder if he really has a concussion, if so he shouldn't have been cleared


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

WWE can’t buy AEW’s atmosphere.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> JR has had way too fucking much to drink. Comparing Moxley to Austin? Lmfao get out of here with that.


Not as much as whoever designed those outfits (Jericho)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I really don't think he is, seems like Christian has that role now


He wears his clothes like an upscale prick. I like it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sad Panda said:


> This crowd. I know I’ve said it several
> Times.
> 
> They’re so hot. Having the time of their lives


You don't hear crowds like that in the WWE. Reminds me of the AE crowds.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> What?


Hes doimg pretty good rn in the ring with Sammy there! But its just how hes being thrown in BCC randomly for no reason and just to eventually get lost in the shuffle


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Good thing they don’t mute the crowd lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Claudio is mandhandling Sammy. I forgot how freakishly strong he is.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the roof of the cage looks weird....................


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Claudio has the same booking he did in WWE 💀


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What the heck is Garcia wearing on his head ?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TK better make Claudio Champ as soon as possible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck you Sammy chants hahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Claudio is mandhandling Sammy. I forgot how freakishly strong he is.


For his age, he is fast and a beast. He's a big fucker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Claudio put some weight back on since he left. Looks better now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Wolf Mark said:


> TK better make Claudio Champ as soon as possible.


Slow down there, he would not be a good world champion


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> TK better make Claudio Champ as soon as possible.


He'll never be world champion


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What the heck is Garcia wearing on his head ?


Durag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> TK better make Claudio Champ as soon as possible.


Hopefuly he doesn't take the "L" today.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Already some subtle tension between Sammy and Garcia. I expect that to be a thing down the line.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Daniel Garcia with the du-rag on lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> A durag.


Yep. LOL

He's gangsta


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What the heck is Garcia wearing on his head ?


That thing is called a du rag


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tbh it would of been better to see Claudio win the belt instead of handing it to a Shield guy whom already had a title reign in which was the second worst title reign besides Page.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moments like this I wish I had FiteTV, these commercials are aggressive


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Garcia wearing a durag is a look. He should keep it in his attire. Lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get outta here KISS! You're old!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He'll never be world champion


maybe but he should


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> That thing is called a du rag


I know i'm just saying he looks ridiculous with it is why I said that lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

there's no roof on the cage


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We want Yuta chants 😍


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Wolf Mark said:


> maybe but he should


He's not world champion material, his ceiling is the TNT championship


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Theres a countdown 😂


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Already some subtle tension between Sammy and Garcia. I expect that to be a thing down the line.


Technically It’s been a thing from the night Sammy revealed

but agreed


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

@Boldgerg @Oracle He's Great!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck i wonder when MJF is returning. lol


Money In The Bank!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tajiri suplexing Sammy Guevara 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Suplex City!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How predictable is it that Moxley and Jericho go last?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He's not world champion material, his ceiling is the TNT championship


He's Great! Goldberg didn't need mic work.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> @Boldgerg @Oracle He's Great!


He's OK, but with all the talent they have he shouldn't be anywhere near the world title.

I'm sure he'll have a TNT and/or All Atlantic run at some point.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jake Hager looks like Rob Terry except at least he has personality 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bro the durag fell off. STOP THE MATCH. 

we gotta get that back on.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Daniel Garcia with the du-rag on lmao


He looked like a penis with a tiny hat on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> How predictable is it that Moxley and Jericho go last?


The generals always go in last in battle. 😎


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Real Americans!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuta vs Sammy would be a banger


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WE THE PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Did Jack Swagger and Cesaro ever wrestle in WWE?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Claudio please stop with those stomach punches, they look wussy


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> He's Great! Goldberg didn't need mic work.


No, but he doesn't have an ounce of the charisma or star quality of Goldberg. Don't get me wrong, I don't "dislike" the guy and he has some attributes, I just don't think he's world title level.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"WE THE PEOPLE" call up Dutch and bring back The Real Americans!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay i marked out for that. WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This is the most work Hager has done in years.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yuta looks out of place even in this, dude is a generic decent wrestler with no character, no charisma, i don't get what Tony sees in him.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Feels like maybe Jericho needs to get In to ring general this thing. These guys are all over the place.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Match kinda feels a battle royal so far. Needs more spots


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Even Hagar cannot do punches


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sammy is taking the bump


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley just comes off as a Stone Cuck wannabe 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yuta looks out of place even in this, dude is a generic decent wrestler with no character, no charisma, i don't get what Tony sees in him.


Agreed. He's another Dante Martin etc.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yuta is so fucking bad. What was Khan thinking elevating him into this group?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

39 min left. Holy shit


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 126543


"WE THE PEOPLE!" Bring it back Tony Khan!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The start of this is just going through the motions maybe they need to change the rules next time but its boring so far


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> No, but he doesn't have an ounce of the charisma or star quality of Goldberg. Don't get me wrong, I don't "dislike" the guy and he has some attributes, I just don't think he's world title level.


I think there could be things you can do with it if you hide the weaknesses.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox being violent with a fork. That sick fuck!!!


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Swagger, Ambrose, Cesaro, and Jericho. 2015 vibes.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That small fella sucks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oracle said:


> The start of this is just going through the motions maybe they need to change the rules next time but its boring so far


Last year was opposite. Started red hot with insane intensity but fizzled out. Seem to be pacing it a different way this time.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Now that’s a blade job Garcia! Even blood out of the mouth was nice touch


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> The start of this is just going through the motions maybe they need to change the rules next time but its boring so far


Its really boring! Especially if the result is just Stone Cuck Jon Moxley winning it 💀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PIN HIM.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Oracle said:


> The start of this is just going through the motions maybe they need to change the rules next time but its boring so far


Not as good as last years. Last years was so full of intensity and blood within minutes of it starting.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Holly shit those elbow shots by Mox looked fake


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does it end with ONE pin? Sorry forgot the rules.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So how do they win this match? Pinfall or submission?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> PIN HIM.


You can't till everyone is in the ring. Match doesn't officially start till everyone is in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Danny Garcia if he bulks up may have potential.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gonna be honest, this is shitty compared to last year's so far.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Moxley throwing *the worst f’n elbows *I have ever seen.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Does it end with ONE pin? Sorry forgot the rules.


Submission or surrender.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> You can't till everyone is in the ring. Match doesn't officially start till everyone is in.


Thanks!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Matt with Jericho?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot Eddie was there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Parker scurrying away like a frightened animal was hilarious! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stone Cuck Jon Moxley sucks! Go back to lacing Seth and Roman's boots ya bum! 👎🏻🍅


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jesus how do you have them suddenly turn it around after the beating they just took wtf


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It’s hard to keep the heat of any match when it goes 50+ minutes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the most 'extreme' Cesaro has been in, in a long while huh? LOL


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

I’m honestly tuning out of this match, pretty boring stuff.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It's hard to get invested when it's not that personal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This hour should get high ratings. Lots of commotion and chaos.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

theshape31 said:


> I’m honestly tuning out of this match, pretty boring stuff.


I miss Bryan. We need him back. MJF too please lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> It's hard to get invested when it's not that personal.


The problem of modern wrestling in a nutshell


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

What the fuck has he come as?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hager really destroyed that mat with that steel chair. 🤣


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ortiz looks like a damn fool


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need a gnarly blade job from Yuta. We need someone to bust his ass open.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who's that jobber?! He looks like Jimmy Wang Yang with clown make up 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Mox being violent with a fork. That sick fuck!!!


Well if you wanted him to be sick, then after the fork he puts some of the skin in his mouth LOL


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Who's that jobber?! He looks like Jimmy Wang Yang with clown make up 😂


Bro do you just like comparing everything to something?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't believe Mox isn't bleeding yet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

32 minutes left. Holy Shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Ortiz looks like a damn fool


Painting his head red was dumb. It actually will hurt the visual if he does bleed


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> It's hard to get invested when it's not that personal.


Exactly, it’s suffering from weeks of poor television. 

The feud was originally between Kingston and Jericho and it feels the others have been forced in without much reason. Like am I really supposed to believe there’s bad feeling between Cesaro and Sammy?

It’s pretty much descending into a move-fest with extra blading.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> It's hard to get invested when it's not that personal.


And when half the guys in the match are irrelevant midcarders, Matt Menard, Angelo Parker, Yuta, Daniel Garcia, Hager, i don't get a fuck about any of them, Jericho, Claudio and Moxley are the only stars and important people in the match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why would you paint your head red in a match where you're gonna bleed? The fuck?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araragi said:


> I can't believe Mox isn't bleeding yet.


He bled a lot didn't he at the ppv. Maybe his doctor told him to chill on blood letting out today lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adapting said:


> Bro do you just like comparing everything to something?


Its his gimmick. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why would you paint your head red in a match where you're gonna bleed? The fuck?


Should been white like he normally does, right?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Its his gimmick. 🤷🏾‍♂️


Well he has to get better at his gimmick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pile driver onto glass that was a sweet spot


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts needs to say the whole name next time he announces "Jeeeeeeeeeeon Moxlaaaaaaaay🤪" so it Stoooooooone Cuckkkkk Jeeeeeeeeeeon Moxlaaaaaaaay 🤪" 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe this match should been 30 minutes long. I think 1 hour is stretching it way too far.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

What are those chair shots lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe this match should been 30 minutes long. I think 1 hour is stretching it way too far.


No wrestling match should go for 1 hour


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe this match should been 30 minutes long. I think 1 hour is stretching it way too far.


They haven't even started bleeding yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Bro do you just like comparing everything to something?


Because the comparisons are there! These dude do look alike! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox is bleeding now


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I missed the beginning. Did MJF show up?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I missed the beginning. Did MJF show up?


nope


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Oracle said:


> No wrestling match should go for 1 hour


Omega and Okada would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was wondering how Parker got busted open. They did a broken glass piledriver spot on commercial. These guys are living in excess! Lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"We want tables" stop rolling around in the ring and give them tables you stupid idiots!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So far it has lacked structure. IC vs Pinnacle had a lot of sub plots so developed better, but they seemed to do too much, too soon in that one and were short of ideas after the bell rang. I'm hoping this one picks up when the bell rings as they've held back on big bumps etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why not get the bat?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> So far it has lacked structure. IC vs Pinnacle had a lot of sub plots so developed better, but they seemed to do too much, too soon in that one and were short of ideas after the bell rang. I'm hoping this one picks up when the bell rings as they've held back on big bumps etc.


Been sloppy as fuck. Then again why would any of us expect order in this match? LOL Its supposed to be a clusterfuck. So im okay with it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Santana dropped him on his own leg. Yikes! 😬


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good matt got the bat. Probably the smartest thing done today lol


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Did Santana just blow his knee out ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I don’t even know who that is but that blade job is legitimately disgusting.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is that Santana guy dressed like Sean Waltman? 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the time frame on Punk's return?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley with the fucking sticks lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was Moxley helping Matt blade?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ow ffs.........


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Pretty sure Santana legitimately hurt himself


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Big swerve:

Tay Conti is gonna enter.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’d love watching an hour long Omega vs. Danielson 2. Hopefully…


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe this match should been 30 minutes long. I think 1 hour is stretching it way too far.


These sorts of matches are tricky to pull off, because you want them to seem spontaneous, and not too choreographed, but if they don't have some degree of structure, they can be kind of shapeless and lethargic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Santana fucked himself up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho and Eddie last.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Did Santana just blow his knee out ?


That's what it looked like


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

They have to improvise and cover Santana’s spot in the match now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox is just using all his carny outlaw mud show tricks. What will he do next??? Lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats the time frame on Punk's return?


Hopefully not too long from now! Because Stone Cuck Jon Moxley is awful 💀


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> Santana fucked himself up


Yeah it sucks, I think Santana is done for a while


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Eddie gonna come in and fuck shit up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Santana might actually be fucked. And on a basic move too...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I missed the beginning. Did MJF show up?


No man. No MJF. Sucks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

JR said "McMahon" 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I think Santana might actually be fucked. And on a basic move too...


Yeah looks like a potential ACL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think Santana might actually be fucked. And on a basic move too...


What happened? I missed it


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Claudio pulls off the legit tough guy persona very well


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still need to see an insane UFO by Claudio in AEW fuck that swing shit.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Claudio. I'm so glad he's in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time to give Eddie the big push.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

All this bullshit just for Camacho with a kendo stick 👎🏻


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the odds Tay does something to fuck the finish lol


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This is incredible


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sucks that Santana blew his ACL, these injuries are getting ridiculous


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> I love Claudio. I'm so glad he's in AEW.


Push Claudio!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Parker’s blood job kind of looks fake


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jesus they’re really trying to push the burn him alive spot again ffs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just saw the graphic for that battle royale on Rampage to determine a challenger for Mox. Some interesting names in it like Hangman, Starks, OC, Keith Lee, Swerve, Rush (his AEW debut), Penta, Darby, Takeshita, Hobbs and Brody King. Some interesting potential challengers.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> What happened? I missed it


Blew his ACL


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Will Shota show up to throw fireball at Chris?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pushing Claudio would be better than pushing Stone Cuck Jon Moxley and Camacho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I read a report right now that Jericho asked for his team to wear same uniform to not confuse the talents of who their opponents and friends were lol


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

The irony that IRL or Kayfabe one of the JAS could just go slap a sub on Santana’s leg


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> What happened? I missed it


He blew his ACL on a botch at that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Table is gonna be lit on fire!!!! 😍😍😍😍


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really shows how much MJF and Punk carried the show when they're gone and the shows are the shits consistently.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can you at least wait for the match to finish before you bash it 😂


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Blew his ACL


How the fuck are you seeing that from just watching lmao. No shot.

You must be a grade A doctor.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Just saw the graphic for that battle royale on Rampage to determine a challenger for Mox. Some interesting names in it like Hangman, Starks, OC, Keith Lee, Swerve, Rush (his AEW debut), Penta, Darby, Takeshita, Hobbs and Brody King. Some interesting potential challengers.


Not one of those is very interesting though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR using the DUDLEY's Phrase lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Adapting said:


> How the fuck are you seeing that from just watching lmao. No shot.


The way he immediately collapsed and had to exit, that's definitely an ACL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> How the fuck are you seeing that from just watching lmao. No shot.
> 
> You must be a grade A doctor.


Probably Dr of Thuganomics?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley became Stone Cuck not just from being a Stone Cuck Steve Austin wannabe mark but also from when Renee was backstage with The New Day 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW loves tacks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can they tape up Santana's leg or something?????


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay its picked up now


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Good of them to help the ring-crew dismantle the ring early.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im sure this match will give Jim Cornette a stroke.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a SPECTACLE of violence! Amazing stuff


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

20 minutes left.

This match alone is better than 3 hours of Raw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Probably Dr of Thuganomics?


😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That guy hanging outside like he was crucified!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This is bonkers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Isn’t the match over if you escape the cage? Looks like Parker just needs to drop off and they win right?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> 20 minutes left.
> 
> This match alone is better than 3 hours of Raw.


Agree, I think Jericho's group is going over this year though


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

If you’re trashing this just go fuck yourself. This is insane!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Can you at least wait for the match to finish before you bash it


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Wtf is going on


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How the fuck is Parker out the ring and why is he hanging like a used tampon in the wind? 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Luchasaurus should come out and just destroy all these jobbers!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> Isn’t the match over if you escape the cage? Looks like Parker just needs to drop off and they win right?


No, it's if you give up or submit I think


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Isn’t the match over if you escape the cage? Looks like Parker just needs to drop off and they win right?


Rules? In an AEW match? You know better than that.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

When tf did Parker get out of the ring?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Really shows how much MJF and Punk carried the show when they're gone and the shows are the shits consistently.


I miss Punk and MJF Damn. I wonder what is up with MJF. Christian going heel was good though at least for now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Isn’t the match over if you escape the cage? Looks like Parker just needs to drop off and they win right?



You dont know what War Games rules are? Lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

this match is crazy, holy fuck


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

How did that dude end up outside in that way


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ThirdMan said:


> Good of them to help the ring-crew dismantle the ring early.


HAHAHAHA HILARIOUS


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FITE TV really needs to come to America, I hate ads


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I read a report right now that Jericho asked for his team to wear same uniform to not confuse the talents of who their opponents and friends were lol


See?! Even Jericho knows all about how they all just look like each other! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> Not one of those is very interesting though.


Plenty of fine challengers there for a standard TV defense. This won't be a major PPV defense, that is going to be Mox vs Punk. Mox and Darby had an excellent match earlier in AEW's history. Keith Lee has been protected enough for a match like this. Hangman vs Mox is obviously a big match but I doubt they'll waste that on a standard TV show. Starks or Hobbs could have a big breakout performance by pushing Mox.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This shit is great, too bad about Santana


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> I miss Punk and MJF Damn. I wonder what is up with MJF. Christian going heel was good though at least for now.


I really think MJF is done unfortunately


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho isn't bleeding much.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Tables, then thumb tacks, followed by that dude hanging upside down on the outside of the cage got me chuckling. Good stuff.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho isn't bleeding much.


Judas is in his mind, he can't bleed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THIS MATCH IS TOO LONG!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I really think MJF is done unfortunately


I agree. Sad day for us. RIP MJF.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Wall of Jericho on thumb tacks, awesome!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> Judas is in his mind, he can't bleed.


He'd rather lose hair than blood?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is fucking bonkers. Its really living up to the name blood and guts!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jericho spraying the fire extinguisher at no one and Eddie quickly running over to get in the spray, looked so fake man.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Eddie blew the spot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I knew Tay was gonna fuck it up.

DAMN TAY looking fine as fuck in that tight skirt lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ugh why does Toucan Sam have to get involved?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Did he say Ruby Riott


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Taz said Ruby Riot


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you cameraman. Just the right angle.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww they made it worse by showing Ruby Soho


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

JR: “That jezebel!”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

We almost saw Tay's Conti


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Toucan So-ho.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I really can't stand Ruby Soho


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho about to die.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Jericho spraying the fire extinguisher at no one and Eddie quickly running over to get in the spray, looked so fake man.


Feels like things are just happening


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Jericho need to climb? He's a wizard.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why the fuck are we getting a random Ruby apperance


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Jericho spraying the fire extinguisher at no one and Eddie quickly running over to get in the spray, looked so fake man.


"OH hey Chris, what you got there?"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho throwing fireballs and icebergs. He really is a WIZARD!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why is the focus all on Kingston instead of Claudio?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit. That's a tall ass climb. You must not be afraid of heights for that lol


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Eddie's gonna throw Jericho off the cage into a NUCLEAR EXPLOSION, to make up for last year.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dont you dare do Mick Foley mark shit! 💀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will someone go through the cage here?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont tell me someone is gonna get thrown off that cage to the floor?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Why the fuck are we getting a random Ruby apperance


BFF's with Kingston and Mox lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who's going through the roof?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dont you dare do Mick Foley mark shit! 💀


I think thats where its leading! Holy shit!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

NXT Only said:


> Did he say Ruby Riott


Who cares, she's garbage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why is the focus all on Kingston instead of Claudio?


Well the feud really did originate with Eddie and Jericho.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are taking a nap on top of the cell 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That poor crash pad making final changes to its will.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PLEASE DON'T DIE


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Why do I get the feeling we're about to see a Sammy Guevara fatality on live TV?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if any Owen Hart Sponsors will get pissed if someone is thrown off that? Just saying.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

This better not mean Ruby gets into BCC before Jamie.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Will someone go through the cage here?


No, they wouldn’t blatantly copy WWE like that


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That’s too high, can’t throw someone from there


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm getting anxiety seeing these guys up on the cage. We already got a guy injured already...


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sammy is gonna be the one that takes the major hit.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Waiting for a cue from below here ?

sammy about to fly


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I wonder if someone could ever accidentally fall into the crowd


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Who cares, she's garbage


Riott Squad was always garbage! All they were ever good for was being punching bags for Bayley and Sasha 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jericho is calling down to Aubrey..someone's supposed to be up there with them and they aint.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Why do I get the feeling we're about to see a Sammy Guevara fatality on live TV?


He seems to be the crazy fucker to take that fall. LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

lmao Kingston is so happy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sammy is dead


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if any Owen Hart Sponsors will get pissed if someone is thrown off that? Just saying.


Owen Hart doesn't have legit sponsors, they're fine


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GOD DAMMIT! THERE'S THE DAMN MICK FOLEY MARK BULLSHIT 💀


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bah gawd he’s broken in half!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy took that mattress crash perfect


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO Jericho asking if they're on break.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Way better crash pad than last year


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

As someone who's terrified of heights this makes me nervous


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OH MY GOD THEY KILLED SAMMY, YOU BASTARD!!!!!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Bah gawd!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUEVARA


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fuck! this is insane!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That was good. No Jericho falling into a comfy bed this time. lol


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Probably should’ve found a way to avoid this last Picture in Picture


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now Santana will be added to the huge list of injured guys in the company, maybe not a good idea to put your talent through insane matches like this when you already got a ton of guys fucked up as it is.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

These fucking ad breaks kill it. You've just watched a man plummet 15 feet through a table, then instantly HEY BUY SOME JUNK FOOD, BUY SOME PRESCRIPTION MEDICATION, GET YOUR DECKING STAINED.

Oh but don't worry, you can still watch the wrestling in 10% of the screen for most of the ad break. Fuck off!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tay going to have to give him some mouth to ass.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a fucking match


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm available Tay. Just saying.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Goodnight Sammy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You dont know what War Games rules are? Lol


There are no rules in War Games!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Santana will be added to huge list of injured guys in the company, maybe not a good idea to put your talent through insane matches like this when you already got a ton of guys fucked up as it is.


I mean he hurt himself on a super basic spot....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> LMAO Jericho asking if they're on break.


I noticed that. The cam has been too close to Mox and Jericho today with them speaking out stuff LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Santana has a bad knee injury and is out apparently.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Adapting said:


> LMAO Jericho asking if they're on break.


I think he got caught on camera asking the refs about the commercial breaks last year as well. Heh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> And now Santana will be added to huge list of injured guys in the company, maybe not a good idea to put your talent through insane matches like this when you already got a ton of guys fucked up just from your normal matches.


Santana hurt himself doing a backbreaker. Didn't even take any big bumps


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I think thats where its leading! Holy shit!


Its exactly where it went! I totally called it! Tony Khan is such a mark 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ham and Egger said:


> I mean he hurt himself on a super basic spot....


It was a freak accident


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did pic in pic just go away??? Wtf??


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Out of everyone in this match below and we’re to believe Claudio couldn’t Swiss Superman CrossFit his self to the top of the cage by now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m definitely enjoying this more than last years.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

OK now we're talking


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Tay going to have to give him some mouth to ass.


Well her ass was basically out earlier... (god bless you camera man)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> I'm available Tay. Just saying.


She's fine as fuck. Very bangable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> It was a freak accident


I don't know if he was going for a uranage or a backbreaker but there probably was some miscommunication on what he wanted to do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro to turn heel? Jk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought Kingston and Cesaro had issues. No more?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is wild, best wrestling show on TV


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Claudio should've swung Jericho off the cage into the crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542324977147547650


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

OMG Claudio, you mad man


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I definitely would throw up if someone swung me around on top of that cage


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Well her ass was basically out earlier... (god bless you camera man)


Should legit win an Emmy for his work.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

how the FUCK does Cesaro NOT get DIZZY? LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This year and last year were laid out completely oppositely. Last year's started hot and died late on, this year's saved the good shit for later on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Giant swing from top of the Cage!!!! That was fucking INSANE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anti climatic ending.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Swing on top of the cage was awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Claudio with the win, good for him


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

OK that's a good turn of events. Kingston is pissed. Claudio vs Kingston?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh, Claudio cost Eddie his big W.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kingston wanted more blood and guts lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was kind of a dud ending. Anti climactic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Eddie didn't know what happened lol.

Dont tell me Eddie is gonna get pissed over that? Damn just keep Eddie face lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kingston is very jelly! Lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Eddie going for the Abdullah The Butcher look.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

It was nothing special first 20 minutes or so was rough picked up a bit then a dud ending.

meh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eddie hurt now too? dude can't stand.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Eddie hurt his back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro's song is kind of meh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This happy ass music after that crazy ass match lmao


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Claudio's got a lot of faith in the strength of that cage running back and forth across it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Eddie hurt now too? dude can't stand.


Yea he said I can't get up my back, idk what happened, I'll be ok though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn no MJF tonight. Oh well


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Royal Rampage lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Moxley refused Claudio’s hand as he was climbing on the cage


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I wouldn't take Claudio's hand either Moxley. Both are sweaty as fuck.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ah no I wanted a Kingston-Claudio fight at the end


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Cesaro's song is kind of meh.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

JR called him Cesaro 😂😂😂😂


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

That picked up well in the second half. Good fun.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm not sure if that was better than last years but the full crowd definitely helped.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Figured there'd be more of Eddie being pissed at Claudio there, at least a face to face or something. Eddie looked annoyed that Claudio got the win before he could beat Jericho, but then forgot about it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For those thinking Mox would go back to WWE. Nope, not a chance. This is the stuff he's into. WWE would bore him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I mean this didn’t suck or anything, but Anarchy at the Arena was way better IMO. 
I think it’s easier to build and mantain heat in 1 on 1 matches, not these Battle Royal type matches


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> JR called him Cesaro 😂😂😂😂


Of course he did lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Such a good show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a match! This is PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> JR called him Cesaro


JR is so trash


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> JR called him Cesaro 😂😂😂😂


And that's exactly why he's part time. 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So I wonder if Eddie and PnP formally enter the BCC after this result. I'd prefer them to not overload that group, especially as Danielson will be back soon. But if Santana is done for the year, Eddie and Ortiz have to do something.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Orange Cassidy’s new music: *YAY!*
OC vs. Ethan Page: *YAY!*

Christian’s promo: *YAY!*
Luchasaurus: *WHAT?*
Dark Dinosaur vs. Serpentico: *BOO!*

Scorpio / Wardlow backstage: *BOO!*

Max’s rap: *OHH!*
Danhausen’s mystery partners: *YAY!*
FTRhausen vs. Ass Boys: *YAY!*
Postmatch pushdown: *WHAT?*

Jay Lethal promo: *YAY!*

Jade vs. Jobber: *YAY!*
Post-match shenanigans: *BOO!*

Young Bucks promo: *YAY!*

Royal Rampage announcement: 

Blood & Guts match: *BOO!*
Blood & Guts stunts: *YAY!*

Overall: *YAY!*


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Either Eddie is really selling the match… or he’s hurt.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Fucking fantastic show! One odd thing I noticed.. no Santana during the celebration on the roof? Injury or is this the impetus to go solo?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

after jericho hits the judas effect they spend about 3 minutes just stalling, he could have pinned him while the rest were to busy on the other side, then up top they spend about 3 minutes or so stalling on the roof, then they get into position then sammy takes the bump then they stall again for a few minutes.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well that was insane. JR could have stayed backstage though. He was awful.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ham and Egger said:


> What a match! This is PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING!!!


AEW has been killing it


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

And that’s that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah JR is too damn old to still be a fulltime commentator, good call making him part time, he forgets names, has no energy in his voice anymore, sounds bored, tries to be funny with lame jokes, he honestly needs to just not commentate period.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The ending of this year's match was much better than last years, though I liked last year as an overall match better.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Well that was insane. JR could have stayed backstage though. He was awful.


Yeah JR didn't sound right, hope he's ok


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did JR say Cesaro?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yeah JR didn't sound right, hope he's ok


Yeah he should just end it. Been a good run JR. Getting a bit too old


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JR needs to go ASAP


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought Kingston was gonna throw Claudio off or through the cage there at the end lol, the finish fell a little flat I thought but overall this years match was better than last years.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah he should just end it. Been a good run JR. Getting a bit too old


Sad to see honestly, JR is such a good guy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR botches more spots than Jack Evans. I think Forbidden Door may have started to make TK realise, it's time to phase him out. Kevin Kelly did such an outstanding and professional job with Excalibur and Taz in the same role as JR.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR is the GOAT but Taz is a big upgrade in 2022


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> JR is so trash


WWE branding is powerful 🤣 Taz called Ruby Soho ‘Ruby Riott’.
Though that only partly mitigates JR’s repeat offending, so no running defence here ☺


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Props to AEW, feels good looking forward to a wrestling show each week


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I would have made the match shorter for 2 reasons;

The commercials missed out on some really good spots. If the match is shorter, you have fewer commercials and can capture all the best spots. 

And although the crowd was certainly very good, it’s just hard to keep the intensity for 45 minutes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is the MJF thing real and he's legit frustrated with the company? seems odd he's been off tv this long after that promo.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I thought Kingston was gonna throw Claudio off or through the cage there at the end lol, the finish fell a little flat I thought but overall this years match was better than last years.


That's what he should have done for sure.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I thought Kingston was gonna throw Claudio off or through the cage there at the end lol, the finish fell a little flat I thought but overall this years match was better than last years.


Eh, I thought the sammy spot and Kingston kind of getting fucked out of submitting Jericho and clearly telling that to Ortiz when he was sitting there, then finally kind of begrudingly relenting, giving him a fist bump and raising Claudio's hand to his music which is very celebratory sounding.. I dunno I dug it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So is the MJF thing real and he's legit frustrated with the company? seems odd he's been off tv this long after that promo.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So is the MJF thing real and he's legit frustrated with the company? seems odd he's been off tv this long after that promo.


The promo itself was 100% a work but everything aside from that is murky waters like for example the reaction from Warner execs that was reported. However they did call attention to the time he screwed Wardlow and danced around it which bringing it up makes me think the story is still on. That's just speculation based on the segment though I've been wrong before.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I am so tired of Jericho and wish he’d fuck off. He refuses to give up the fucking spotlight.

And while I’m at it, Eddie Kingston can fuck off, too. He’s turning into a fat Adam Page, always leaning into the woe is me, I failed again, loser bullshit. And why the fuck is he sad that he “lost”? I thought he just wanted to “fight” and “hurt” Jericho? He wanted it so badly that he cost his team the match at the PPV wanting to set Jericho on fucking fire, but this time, he just wanted to make Jericho submit? Could have done damage, but he just wanted to win?

Fuck off. So tired of these two SPORTS ENTERTAINERS. Yeah Kingston, you’re just as much a sports entertainer as the boys up north, except you are fat and repetitive. Fuck you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So is the MJF thing real and he's legit frustrated with the company? seems odd he's been off tv this long after that promo.


Looks real. Shame.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd give that show about a 7/10 personally. It flowed well, had some good highlights, but lacked any outstanding pure wrestling match. Main event was good but they've yet to nail both parts of B&G - before and after the bell. They nailed after the bell this year, but before the bell was messy and scattered. Still, it's better to have a strong finish than strong start so I think it was job done well enough. Plus they corrected their error from last year in making the big defining spot look good. I assume that's it for Eddie vs Jericho, which ran through three PPVs and to one big TV special. There's not many places more they could take this except maybe a flaming ropes match.

Christian's interview was great and the Luchasaurus thing was interesting, even though I have a suspicion it's a swerve and he'll side with JB.

I thought OC vs Ethan Page could have been much better since Ethan is very capable and OC has shown he can rise to a good level in the right circumstances. It was a very average match, but at least the crowd liked it.

The six man was fun but a little too long for what it wanted to achieve.

The women's match was blink and you'll miss it, no complaints from me there.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> So is the MJF thing real and he's legit frustrated with the company? seems odd he's been off tv this long after that promo.


His storyline needs Punk and Punk isn't available, I don't think we see MJF until we start hearing about Punk again.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

After Anarchy last month this did nothing for me tonight. Only so much bloody brawling I can take.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2nd hour should do well in the ratings. I guess we shall see.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember Britt would come out and give some good fucking promos around the audience. What happened to that? Now they're meh.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’d give this show a 6. My favorite part was Christian on the mic.

It felt like tonight’s show was pure fan service for the arena audience. OC does his stuff. Danhausen does his stuff. Very sports entertainer-y. Then the BG match, which for the live audience they got more action, but the TV audience had to sit thru commercials.

I think AEW really needs to get back to some specific 1 v 1 feuds. Christian/JB is good. But need to find a suitable opponent for Mox, and heat MJF back up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is AEW doing those chairshots though? The ones on Hager looked stiff.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Overall a great show tonight and good follow-up to Forbidden Door.

Blood and Guts delivered the brutality, intensity, and violence I expected it to. The match went 45+ minutes, so naturally it had a slower start and picked up significantly towards the end. Loved the piledriver spot onto the glass and Moxley stabbing guys with forks and bamboo lol. I did think that Kingston should have brutalized Jericho more though. Claudio looked good and so did Guevara. But I'm not gonna lie I hate his happy-go-lucky theme music. Hopefully he changes it. This year's match was better than last years in my opinion, sucked that Santana hurt his leg going for that backbreaker, but shit happens. Another one for the injury list SMH.

Christian's promo and Luchasaurus going heel was awesome. Last week he told him to remember what happened to Marko. Essentially, he spoke to Lucha and told him to clean up his goofy act or end up released. I love the repackaging. Christian verbally came for Jungle Boy's family again and in 2 weeks has become one of the top heels on the show getting MJF level heat. Jungle Boy coming back to triumphantly take down his former dinosaur friend and the big bad Christian is gonna elevate him significantly and propel him into the stratosphere of over-ness.

The Jade Cargill stuff was the worst part of the night. I'm just ready for the Cargill/Athena and Cargill/Statlander matches at this point. Seems like she got herself a new baddie in Laila Grey though. Ethan Page vs OC was a solid opener that had the crowd hot, but I'm not happy with Page jobbing so much.

As said earlier, FTR is in God mode right now and are over like rover. Seeing them come out all draped in gold put a smile on my face. And the theme music is CLASS.

Next week's Street Fight between Wardlow and Scorpio Sky should be great. Can't wait.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Adam cole sucks, please stop being a bot


Yes, Adam Cole sucks at being terrible.

Why?

It's because Cole is truly a great all-around talent who's popular with the majority of the wrestling audience


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, Adam Cole sucks at being terrible.
> 
> Why?
> 
> It's because Cole is truly a great all-around talent who's popular with the majority of the wrestling audience


Adam Cole is a bum


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Adam Cole is a bum


Well, I'm sure that Britt Baker likes his ass


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> I am so tired of Jericho and wish he’d fuck off. He refuses to give up the fucking spotlight.
> 
> And while I’m at it, Eddie Kingston can fuck off, too. He’s turning into a fat Adam Page, always leaning into the woe is me, I failed again, loser bullshit. And why the fuck is he sad that he “lost”? I thought he just wanted to “fight” and “hurt” Jericho? He wanted it so badly that he cost his team the match at the PPV wanting to set Jericho on fucking fire, but this time, he just wanted to make Jericho submit? Could have done damage, but he just wanted to win?
> 
> Fuck off. So tired of these two SPORTS ENTERTAINERS. Yeah Kingston, you’re just as much a sports entertainer as the boys up north, except you are fat and repetitive. Fuck you.


I agree on Kingston and Page. Crowds want to cheer dgaf bad asses, or dastardly funny heels.

if you are to emo or complainer - it’s going to get shit on.

Eddie was at his best feuding with Punk. That’s a salt of the earth Tommy Dreamer/Sandman type character.

And Millennial cowboy Page will be lukewarm until he cuts the insecure whiny act and starts kicking ass


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Well, I'm sure that Britt Baker likes his ass


Britt is definitely the man in that relationship


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Tony Khan is a modern day Russo. He tries to recreate Russo segments. 

Tonight was heavy on comedy ie Dork Cassidy and Dorkhausen and high on entertainment with B&G. 

I guess If you like workrate or wrestling tonight was not for you.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

bdon said:


> I am so tired of Jericho and wish he’d fuck off. He refuses to give up the fucking spotlight.
> 
> And while I’m at it, Eddie Kingston can fuck off, too. He’s turning into a fat Adam Page, always leaning into the woe is me, I failed again, loser bullshit. And why the fuck is he sad that he “lost”? I thought he just wanted to “fight” and “hurt” Jericho? He wanted it so badly that he cost his team the match at the PPV wanting to set Jericho on fucking fire, but this time, he just wanted to make Jericho submit? Could have done damage, but he just wanted to win?
> 
> Fuck off. So tired of these two SPORTS ENTERTAINERS. Yeah Kingston, you’re just as much a sports entertainer as the boys up north, except you are fat and repetitive. Fuck you.


I am so tired of your trash can dumpster juice posts, you're probably built like a straw. Take this ratio


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

episode was a huge upgrade over the random njpw horseshit of the last 3 weeks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

elo said:


> His storyline needs Punk and Punk isn't available, I don't think we see MJF until we start hearing about Punk again.


Why's it need Punk? he just feuded with him not long ago.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay Conti looked fine as fuck tonight.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Tony Khan is a modern day Russo. He tries to recreate Russo segments.
> 
> Tonight was heavy on comedy ie Dork Cassidy and Dorkhausen and high on entertainment with B&G.
> 
> I guess If you like workrate or wrestling tonight was not for you.


With this being their first trip to Detroit I think they wanted to fill that first half with fan favorites hence OC, Danhausen, FTR, and the acclaimed. And it worked the crowd was white hot for all
The boys involved.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542313410238369795


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe Gill said:


> episode was a huge upgrade over the random njpw horseshit of the last 3 weeks.


it was. i'll give it that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is Luchasaurus supposed to be a Dead Dinosaur now?


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

2nd week in a row Christian saved dynamite.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> So is Luchasaurus supposed to be a Dead Dinosaur now?


No.. what would give you that idea at all? He’s just gone to the dark side, he’s been corrupted by Christian.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Joe Gill said:


> 2nd week in a row Christian saved dynamite.


the whole episode was good, stop it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I am so tired of your trash can dumpster juice posts, you're probably built like a straw. Take this ratio


I don’t even understand what the fuck this means, but ok I guess haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> No.. what would give you that idea at all? He’s just gone to the dark side, he’s been corrupted by Christian.


it sounds like Kane


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I remember Britt would come out and give some good fucking promos around the audience. What happened to that? Now they're meh.


Thunder Borsa happened.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Well, I'm sure that Britt Baker likes his ass


It won't surprise me if she leaves him for Jay White eventually. It's how these things happen in wrestling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472055321661161474


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy is a lucky bastard, he gets to buttbang that every night.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Araxen said:


> It won't surprise me if she leaves him for Jay White eventually. It's how these things happen in wrestling.


If we’re talking kayfabe, I always thought Wardlow and Brit would be a good couple. Brit can talk,which would help Wardlow.

And if they ever wanted to make Adam Cole the face and Wardlow heel, have Cole/Wardlow feud with Brit costing Adam the match and leaving with Wardlow. Something shocking like that would create heat. And Brit is cold right now.

I think Wardlow is AEW’s version of Reigns, and guys like that are best as quiet heels with someone that can talk for them. Brit can def do that


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Do we have any news on Mox possible back injury looks like he was still up on top of the cage after everyone got down in preparation for rampage
and the reason Claudio was reaching down to help him up which he was refusing in order to not sell it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> If we’re talking kayfabe, I always thought Wardlow and Brit would be a good couple. Brit can talk,which would help Wardlow.
> 
> And if they ever wanted to make Adam Cole the face and Wardlow heel, have Cole/Wardlow feud with Brit costing Adam the match and leaving with Wardlow. Something shocking like that would create heat. And Brit is cold right now.
> 
> I think Wardlow is AEW’s version of Reigns, and guys like that are best as quiet heels with someone that can talk for them. Brit can def do that


Britt hasn’t cut a promo worth a damn in over 6 months, well basically the time Adam Cole showed up…


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Britt hasn’t cut a promo worth a damn in over 6 months, well basically the time Adam Cole showed up…


I mean I can’t remember the last time she cut a promo period. The one thing she did good is the thing TK quit using her to do.

But I def think the girls who are real life gfs of wrestlers (Anna, Brit, Tay) can and should be used in kayfabe storylines. Christian better for sure take Anna away from that geek jungle boy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Sammy is a lucky bastard, he gets to buttbang that every night.
> 
> View attachment 126557


Is that leg in the background his ex's that they are about to dump in the ocean?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I feel bad for santana, he spend all the match in the floor and probably suffering from that leg.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

grecefar said:


> I feel bad for santana, he spend all the match in the floor and probably suffering from that leg.


Forget this match, he’s been hinting very heavily at wanting out. Not a good time to get injured.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Forget this match, he’s been hinting very heavily at wanting out. Not a good time to get injured.


Yeah hes probably on his way out. Shame. Ortiz and Santana never had a strong run in AEW as actual champs for a good while.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Can you at least wait for the match to finish before you bash it 😂


Lot of impatient people in here. SMH.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> So is the MJF thing real and he's legit frustrated with the company? seems odd he's been off tv this long after that promo.


He “quit” AEW the first week after DON22. Missing less than a month would not sell it at all. He has now been gone four weeks.

I would say that he should be gone at least until Wardlow gets more established as a real upper level guy in AEW. MJF gone for two months at least would really make some fans wonder if he is really gone. They should even plant a story about MJF in Stamford or similar WWE strongholds. Of course he isn’t there but just the rumour would sell it.

Of course he might not get booed outside of Chicago anymore. The fans make who they make. MJF could be a great face that barely changes anything at all about him. Punk as a heel will always work. Punk is a heel in real life to a certain segment of fans already.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

the_hound said:


> after jericho hits the judas effect they spend about 3 minutes just stalling, he could have pinned him while the rest were to busy on the other side, then up top they spend about 3 minutes or so stalling on the roof, then they get into position then sammy takes the bump then they stall again for a few minutes.


Aren’t these matches only submit and surrender?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Aren’t these matches only submit and surrender?


Yep


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Billy will turn against The Acclaimed turning them babyface against the heel Gunns.


Yep. Do you remember Jim Cornette turning on the Dynamic Dudesand (again) siding with his Midnight Express? I bet it happens like that.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

They have the roster to make a great show every week.

They fail almost every week.

Tony Khan needs to learn how to book properly.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

On JR as many have said before, just have him for interview spots to save Tony having to cover everyone (Schiavone’s step count must be mental). The commentary team is way too big as it is. On commentary I had one chuckle from a line Excalibur gave that felt very Vince (no one else exists) when he said something along the lines of ‘you will not see something as unique as this in wrestling’ in reference to B&G. I forget the exact quote, but yeah I don’t forget WarGames.

Can Ethan Page be split from Lambert, try and cut it on his own (even if in ROH?) or be allowed to go and cut his cloth elsewhere? I know Cassidy was never losing after the match with Osprey and Tony getting him a new theme, but why is Page just wasted? Even with the injury crisis he’s not getting a fair crack.

I’ve always been a huge Christian fan so loving this heel turn, and Luchsaurus repackaged as Kane seems fine enough but I would prefer if he had literally became Christian’s Tomko 2.0 with his repackage. Or someone else since he does suck in ring.

I hadn’t seen Claudio thus far as I hadn’t got around to watching Forbidden Door thus far, and glad it’s going well for him before he settles into the midcard or around the top if ROH (as seems likely with him initially signed for that PPV.) B&G was a mixed bag, but at least they improved the off the roof spot. I think I set my expectations too high and with us seeing them more often it makes a lot of it very blasé for me, not to knock the great work in the match.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Sammy is a lucky bastard, he gets to buttbang that every night.
> 
> View attachment 126557


That's the wizards master plan.

Soon there will be Judas in... judas in her ass.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Adapting said:


> That's the wizards master plan.
> 
> Soon there will be Judas in... judas in her ass.


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I remember Britt would come out and give some good fucking promos around the audience. What happened to that? Now they're meh.


All her promos are is burying whoever she's feuding with, and currently she isnt feuding with anyone so she has no content


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I think AEW saps all the fun out of wrestling. Over choreographed moves. Obvious spots. Obvious winners.

There's no holy shit moments. It's just bleugh.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

the_flock said:


> I think AEW saps all the fun out of wrestling. Over choreographed moves. Obvious spots. Obvious winners.
> 
> There's no holy shit moments. It's just bleugh.


It's not WCW so it's probably just not for you. Maybe stop watching if you don't enjoy it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Looking forward to watching this later tonight. I heard it was a good show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was a good show. Blood and Guts was a lot of fun. Christian is really interesting. The Jade match was what it was. Could've done without the pockets match but it wasn't too offensive.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ordar said:


> All her promos are is burying whoever she's feuding with, and currently she isnt feuding with anyone so she has no content


I’m glad someone else realized this. Her only way to cut a promo is to break the 4th wall, say what everyone else is thinking or saying online, and bury her opponent. How awesome would she feel if every week someone was coming out saying she gets a lot of air time, because she is a somewhat attractive white girl who the owner of the company has either a crush on her. Or that while they are coming up with their own lines, she’s just regurgitating what Jericho and Kenny are telling her to say and do.

I can’t fucking stand someone who gets applauded for promos by breaking the 4th wall and/or burying their opponent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bucks missing friends and Matt wanting to say ‘Hangman’ got me :,)


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Ethan Page lost to OC. Why issn't Ethan getting a push? The guy is great. 
Luchasaurus finally turned heel. Good squash. 
Wardlow sucks on the mic. 
I skipped through the 6 man tag, that would better fit on Dark. Nothing to talk about.
Jade is a instant skip for me. She should loose the title asap.
The main event was decent enough. Eddie will feud with Cesaro next. Another injury, that sucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks missing friends and Matt wanting to say ‘Hangman’ got me :,)


Yep. I was dying for him to say it… hah


----------



## hari123 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think the stipulation that the match can end only when all 12 people are inside the ring makes the action a bit boring. Plus, it went a little long with too many spots crammed. I liked the Sami bump, the ending story and some spots within the match. But the few botches that occured (like Eddie running into the fire extinguisher coz he missed to be in the right spot) and the long duration makes it a good but not great match.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Amazing episode of Dynamite, again.

Excalibur doesn't know what the term Pyrrhic victory actually means, he's butchered it a few times, and the YouTube video already has nearly a million views lol. Great call on the Sammy bump though

- Loved the OC match. The misdirection with the orange juice was a smart way to get to the body slam finish. Ethan Page looked like a beast.

- Christian is surprisingly excellent at filling the hole temporarily left behind by MJF. Luchasauras feels like Kane (A+ for that)

- Wardlow and Sky both sounded cool when selling next week's match. Cool is what sets AEW apart.

- Jade's post-match storyline progression was unique and intriguing

- Vince McMahon's criticism that ultimately gave AEW the name "Blood & Guts" for an annual show has now become highly valuable IP for AEW. Thanks, Vince!

The only misses this week were not showing replays of Sammy's bump until after the match, and lack of acknowledgement of Forbidden Door. Two in particular stood out:

1. Treating the crowning of a new AEW champion as just a throwaway line on commentary in Moxley's entrance.

2. No reference to PAC's title win

Apart from that, excellent show. I think "Blood & Guts" is going to be a major draw for AEW moving forward.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Attended live and seemed to be a pretty well receptive show. The Acclaimed (very over as an act), OC, Dan Lambert, Christian, and Kingston seemed to get the most reaction from the crowd.

Was very disappointed that they let Ethan Page lose to a clown like OC but the crowd in attendance popped for OC the whole entire match so I can see why Tony Khan continues to give him the booking that he does unfortunately....
Couldn't really hear Christians promo because of how loud the boos were lol but glad Luchasaurus turned. Hopefully they elaborate on the change a bit and give him a different name. The guy could easily be one of their next big stars if booked properly.

And if I didn't think Tony Khan was on coke before...I definitely do now...lol, that or he's just very socially awkward and can't help but come off as the total geek that he actually is.
He came out on like 6 occasions with that same fiery passion where his eye balls looks like they're going to pop out and ended everything with "LETS FUCKING GOOOOO!!" and he pranced away so damn awkwardly and would come back out a minute later like he had to take a quick bump before continuing lmao. There was a guy sitting behind me (clearly drunk as fuck) who kept saying the same shit MJF was saying to him about him being "a fucking mark", so obnoxiously for like 5 minutes straight I'm pretty sure they kicked him out after that lol because I didn't see, nor hear from him again.

After Dynamite Khan came out & talked about how his "investor" never believed in him, and how the live attendance just goes to show that his investor was wrong to ever doubt him....his investor of course later being revealed to be Daddy Khan lmao.

After the rumble match, mostly everybody shot out as no one really seemed to care for the tag, or women's match for Rampage.

Overall good experience, and I thought Detroit was very lively throughout the whole thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Amazing episode of Dynamite, again.
> 
> Excalibur doesn't know what the term Pyrrhic victory actually means, he's butchered it a few times, and the YouTube video already has nearly a million views lol. Great call on the Sammy bump though
> 
> ...


how did he use it?

its a victory at a big cost, right?

seems fitting in blood and guts - or did he use it elsewhere?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ethan Page deserves better and heel Christian is gold.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Watched my first, full Dynamite in a while. 

What happened to Jade's former manager? I thought they worked well together. Better than the current guy? 

I liked the main event. Cesaro is amazing as usual. Rest of the show was meh, skipped the opener.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Just got caught up, this was a very special feeling dynamite. I absolutely loved thr set. The whole show was awesome.

Except for Audrey, I'm starting to understand the hate

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Piers said:


> Ethan Page deserves better and heel Christian is gold.


Your profile pic made me LOL


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how did he use it?
> 
> its a victory at a big cost, right?
> 
> seems fitting in blood and guts - or did he use it elsewhere?


Pyrrhus' army lost the war. They had to retreat before the insurmountable Roman reinforcements overwhelmed their depleted forces. They earned a hollow moment of calm before inevitable reinforcements would finish them off, and that's the moment being described with the term Pyrrhic victory. A mathematical representation would be like A is 100 and B is 10, so even if B wins the battle at 2:1, they're still fighting a losing war in the long run.

But to be fair, because of the amount of times I've seen this at college, I'm probably overly sensitive about people needlessly trying to convey a simple meaning using uncommon words lol

It would be like describing Sammy's skilful tight rope escape as a Parthian shot even though he didn't fire a shot... it's half right, but kind of shoehorned into the theme where it doesn't fully apply. 

But yeah, I'm being a nerd for words here so ignore me lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Pyrrhus' army lost the war. They had to retreat before the insurmountable Roman reinforcements overwhelmed their depleted forces. They earned a hollow moment of calm before inevitable reinforcements would finish them off, and that's the moment being described with the term Pyrrhic victory. A mathematical representation would be like A is 100 and B is 10, so even if B wins the battle at 2:1, they're still fighting a losing war in the long run.
> 
> But to be fair, because of the amount of times I've seen this at college, I'm probably overly sensitive about people needlessly trying to convey a simple meaning using uncommon words lol
> 
> ...


so it should more be used for a ‘hollow victory?’

edit) merriam has a couple of definitions









What is a 'Pyrrhic victory'?


It'll cost you nothing to read.




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

the_flock said:


> I think AEW saps all the fun out of wrestling. Over choreographed moves. Obvious spots. Obvious winners.
> 
> There's no holy shit moments. It's just bleugh.


I agree. I'd like to add that, almost every wrestler seems to use the same moves. Like multiple german-suplexes are used by multiple wrestlers now when back in the day you saw very few do it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the_flock said:


> I think AEW saps all the fun out of wrestling. Over choreographed moves. Obvious spots. Obvious winners.
> 
> There's no holy shit moments. It's just bleugh.


Wwe too


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Dynamite was pretty good this week.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Chuckie T showing up was the highlight of the show.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Great to have a heel Christian, he's got some talent there whereas before he was window dressing.


----------

